# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  Chios Maritime  (G.M. Livanos) - Χίος Ναυτική Εταιρεία (Γ.Μ. Λιβανός)

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η ενασχόληση της μεγάλης οικογένειας των Λιβανών με την ναυτιλία ξεκινά από τον 19ο αιώνα.Εδώ θα παρουσιάσουμε αρκετά βαπόρια της εταιρείας του Γεωργίου  Λιβανού, η οποία δεν θα πρέπει να συγχέεται με την Ceres του συνονόματου πλοιοκτήτη,γνωστού στους παλιότερους ως κουλοχέρης.Χαρακτηριστικά το σινιάλο των 2 εταιρειών ήταν σχεδόν το ίδιο,τυρκουάζ τσιμινιέρα με 3 άσπρες λουρίδες κ άσπρο ρόμβο η Ceres,το σκάφος γκρι.
.Στην Chios συμμετείχαν λόγω αγχιστείας η οικογένεια Παπαστράτου κ μέλη της οικογένειας Φαφαλιού. Eταιρεία μικρή αλλά νοικοκυρεμένη με ενδιαφέρον γιά τον κόσμο της κ ειδικά γιά τα στελέχη κ αυτό ο γράφων το ένοιωσε από τα πρώτα του βήματα σε αυτήν.Τα βαπόρια τους καλοσυντηρημένα κ όσα ήταν από πρώτο χέρι δλδ τα περισσότερα,ήταν προσεγμένες παραγγελίες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτή η παραδοσιακή εταιρεία,όπως ήταν άλλωστε οι περισσότερες από τόπους σαν την ΝΑΥΤΟΜΑΝΝΑ ΧΙΟ,αναπόφευκτα τα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια είχε liberties.
Bρίσκω 7 αλλά μπορεί να μου ξεφεύγει κάποιο(α). 
Ευπρόσδεκτα ιστορικό, στοιχεία κ φωτογραφίες γιά όλα τα πλοία. Λείπουν εντελώς γιά τα ΚΝΟΖΑ (1943/7248 grt),ΚΝΟΖΑGA (1944/7160 grt),MARIEL.
Γενικά οι dwt ήταν 10500.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Archangelos-03.jpg Από το photoships co.uk

ΗΠΑ 1943 - 7176 grt

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Archanax-01.jpg  από το photoships.co.uk

ΗΠΑ 1943, 7288 grt

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Archandros-01.jpg  από το photoships co.uk

HΠΑ 1944 - 7283 grt
Aρχικά η εταιρεία είχε ένα μπλε L σε άσπρο κυκλικό φόντο στο σινιάλο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Atalanti-04.jpg από το photoships co.uk

ΗΠΑ 1943 - 7227 grt
Ήταν στα πρώτα 100 liberties αφού αγοράσθηκαν κατόπιν κ άλλα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Aυτή η παραδοσιακή εταιρεία,όπως ήταν άλλωστε οι περισσότερες από τόπους σαν την ΝΑΥΤΟΜΑΝΝΑ ΧΙΟ,αναπόφευκτα τα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια είχε liberties.
> Bρίσκω 7 αλλά μπορεί να μου ξεφεύγει κάποιο(α). 
> Ευπρόσδεκτα ιστορικό, στοιχεία κ φωτογραφίες γιά όλα τα πλοία. Λείπουν εντελώς γιά τα ΚΝΟΖΑ (1943/7248 grt),ΚΝΟΖΑGA (1944/7160 grt),MARIEL.
> Γενικά οι dwt ήταν 10500.


Για το MARIEL βρηκα τα παρακάτω 

1943 *E. A. Peden,* WSA (United States Navigation Co, NY) 
1947 *SOUNION*, A. D. Manthos & Co, NY. 
1949 *MARIA LOS*, Los & Peza - Greek flag (Los Peza Shipping Agency, NY) 
1951 (C. Kyriakopoulos, Athens) 
1955 *MARIEL*, West Africa SS Co, Liberia (Martran SS Co, NY) 
1957 *NORTHPORT*, West Africa Navigation Ltd, Liberia (T. J. Verrando & Co, NY) 
1962 (T.J.Transamerican SS Corp, NY) 
1966 *SAGITTATIUS*, Sagittatius Shipping Corp, Liberia (Franco Ercole, Savona) 
26.9.69 sank off Buenos Aires after collision with *SCHWARZBURG*. 
1.10.69 Refloated, towed to Buenos Aires. 
1970 Scrapped Campana, Argentina.

Η Μartran Steamship πρέπει να ήταν εταιρία των Λω αν και με τους Χιώτες οι ιδιοκτησίες ήταν συχνά μπερδεμένες λόγω των συγγενιών και συνεργασιών.

Φωτο υπάρχει εδώ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λείπουν εντελώς γιά τα ΚΝΟΖΑ (1943/7248 grt),ΚΝΟΖΑGA (1944/7160 grt),MARIEL.
> Γενικά οι dwt ήταν 10500.


 Η σωστή ορθογραφία είναι CNOSA κ CNOSAGA (καναδικό Park).Tελικά το MARIEL ήταν των Λω (εξ ίσου σοβαρή εταιρεία) οι οποίοι φαίνεται ότι ουδέποτε συνεργάστηκαν με τους Λιβανούς.Απλώς είχα ακούσει συζήτηση γιάυτό μέσα στο βσπόρι που ήμουν κ παρανόησα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η Μartran Steamship πρέπει να ήταν εταιρία των Λω αν και με τους Χιώτες οι ιδιοκτησίες ήταν συχνά μπερδεμένες λόγω των συγγενιών και συνεργασιών.


Εκείνα τα χρόνια οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές συνέστηναν ένα παράρτημα στις ΗΠΑ (με τα πλοία υπό σημαία Λιβερίας ή Παναμά) λόγω της πολιτικής κατάστασης στην Ελλάδα αλλά κ γιά λόγους χρηματοδότησης από αμερικάνικες τράρπεζες.

Αυτό συνέβαινε κ αλλού κ μάλιστα τότε ήταν προσωπική συμμετοχή σε ένα πλοίο (είχαν πόντους όπως έλεγαν) κ τό πράγμα μπέρδευε με αλλαγές στην συνεργασία,κληρονομιές κ προίκες.Εκεί που είναι περισσότερο μπέρδεμα είναι με τους Αιγνουσιώτες Λαιμό κ Πατέρα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Η σωστή ορθογραφία είναι CNOSA κ CNOSAGA (καναδικό Park).Tελικά το MARIEL ήταν των Λω (εξ ίσου σοβαρή εταιρεία) οι οποίοι φαίνεται ότι ουδέποτε συνεργάστηκαν με τους Λιβανούς.Απλώς είχα ακούσει συζήτηση γιάυτό μέσα στο βσπόρι που ήμουν κ παρανόησα.


Για το CNOSA (απότι καταλαβαίνω το ονομα CNOSA προήλθε από τα αρχικά της εταιρίας του Cia Nav.Oceanica SA) μερικα στοιχεία:



> 1943 WSA (United Fruit Co, Boston) 
> 1947 *ARIS*, Constantine Konialidis, Montevideo.- Honduras flag. 
> 1948 *CNOZA*, Soc.Arm.Aristomenis Panama - Panamanian flag (Constantine Konialidis, Montevideo) 
> 1948 Cia.Naviera Oceanica, Panama.- Panamanian flag (A. Lusi Ltd, London)       
> 1950 *CNOSA*, same owners. 
> 1954 Tramp Tankers Corp.- Liberian flag (Livanos Corp, NY) 
> 1965 *AETHALIA*, Aethalia Shpg.Corp.- Liberian flag (Ocean Shipbrokerage Co, London) 
> 1969 Scrapped Sakaide, Japan. πηγή


και φωτογραφια του - με ανάγκη βαψίματος...  :Uncomfortableness:  - υπάρχει εδώ.

Kαι τα στοιχεία του καναδέζικου CNOSAGΑ:



> 1944 *LEASIDE PARK*, Park SS Co, Montreal. (Canadian        Shipping Co, Vancouver)
>         1946 *LAKE LILLOOET*, Western Canada Steamships, Vancouver.
>         1949 *CNOSAGA*, Cia Nav.Oceanica, Panama (M.Livanos)
>         1954 Oroya Cia Nav, Monrovia
>         1964 Transatlantic Marine Transport Co, Monrovia.
>         1966 *CORAL*, Alpha Transport Corp, Monrovia.
>         1968 Scrapped Kaohsiung.


Kαι φωτογραφία
CNOSAGA1944.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Ellinis ευχαριστώ γιά τα ευρήματα.Τώρα καταλαβαίνω από που προκύπτει το όνομα CNOSA,έχεις δίκιο.
Το πλοίο πέρασε το 1948-50 από τον Ιωάννη Κ. Καρρά των κρουαζιεροπλοίων.Lusi ήταν το γραφείο στην Αγγλία.
H miramar εμφανίζει λανθασμένα το CNOSAGA ως Victory ενώ είναι φανερό ακόμη κ από τα στοιχεία ότι είναι Park.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AETHALIA.jpg  πηγή shipspotting

To πρώην CNOSA με τη φορεσιά της μητρικής εταιρείας,περιποιημένο εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ATALANTI M. LIVANOS.jpg πηγή shipspotting

Βρετανία 1956
8370 grt-11850 dwt

Πρώτα νεότευκτα της εταιρείας μαζί με το αδελφό παρακάτω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MICHAEL G. LIVANOS.jpg πηγή shipspotting

Bρετανία 1956
8390 grt - 11800 dwt

Zητούνται στοιχεία κ ειδικά τύπος μηχανής.
Ως OCEANIA προσάραξε κ βυθίστηκε στις Καρολίνες νήσους το 1971

----------


## Ellinis

> MICHAEL G. LIVANOS.jpg πηγή shipspotting
> 
> Bρετανία 1956
> 8390 grt - 11800 dwt
> 
> Zητούνται στοιχεία κ ειδικά τύπος μηχανής.
> Ως OCEANIA προσάραξε κ βυθίστηκε στις Καρολίνες νήσους το 1971


Καθελκύσθηκε στις 17.10.1955 στα Burntisland Shipbuilding Co. υπό την ιδιοκτησία της λιβεριανης Fomentador Cia Nav. S.A.
Ως μηχανές βλέπω 7cyl diesel S.C.S.A. Kincaid-B&W
Προσάραξε στην ατόλη Ngatik κοντά στη Ponape στις 8.1.1971

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καθελκύσθηκε στις 17.10.1955 στα Burntisland Shipbuilding Co. υπό την ιδιοκτησία της λιβεριανης Fomentador Cia Nav. S.A.
> Ως μηχανές βλέπω 7cyl diesel S.C.S.A. Kincaid-B&W
> Προσάραξε στην ατόλη Ngatik κοντά στη Ponape στις 8.1.1971


Mήπως βρίσκεις ταχύτητα, ιπποδύναμη;
Γιά το Πονάπε γνωρίζω.Καπετάνιος ήταν συμπέθερος,μικρομέτοχος στην εταιρεία χάρις στον οποίο μπαρκάρισα κ εγώ με αυτούς.Ήταν γνωστός στους παλιότερους γιά την αυστηρότητά του.
Ως OCEANIA είχε το ίδιο σινιάλο χωρίς το L,προφανέστατα μεταβιβάστηκε σε θυγατρική.

----------


## Ellinis

> Mήπως βρίσκεις ταχύτητα, ιπποδύναμη;


Ταχύτητα μόνο βρήκα, 13.5 κόμβους
Ως OCEANIA έχει μια φωτο εδώ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ISLAND ENGINEER.jpg πηγή shipspotting

Van Der Giessen 1958   10058 grt - 15655 dwt    1 Sulzer  16.0 kts

3 αδελφά παραγγέλθηκαν στην Ολλανδία βάσει στάνταρντ σχεδίου της εποχής,τα υπόλοιπα ακολουθούν παρακάτω.Η Carras Hellas παράγγειλε άλλα 3-4 .

Πουλήθηκε το 1976 κ διαλύθηκε το  1982.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ISLAND MARINER.jpg φωτό στον Παναμά (shipspotting)

10132 grt  Πουλήθηκε το 1973 κ διαλύθηκε το 1976.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ISLAND SKIPPER.jpg
πηγή shipspotting

10021 grt  Πουλήθηκε το 1976 κ διαλύθηκε το 1992.

Αυτά τα βαπόρια πριν από την διάδοση των bulkers δούλευαν είτε με χύμα φορτίο είτε με γενικό.

Βαρύτερη έκδοση αυτού του σχεδίου,τύπου cargo liner είχαν παραγγείλει οι Ρεθύμνης-Κουλουκουντής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ταχύτητα μόνο βρήκα, 13.5 κόμβους
> Ως OCEANIA έχει μια φωτο εδώ


Oceania-14.jpg Tο photoships έχει αυτή όπου φαίνεται το σινιάλο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ως *COMMERZ* από το shipspotting
c1.jpg

Stuelcken,Δυτ.Γερμανία 1955   4962 grt-7700 dwt.   Mηχανή 1 ΜΑΝ 3360 hp ντήζελ 12.5 kts

Aυτό το ασυνήθιστο γιά την Chios Maritime βαπόρι αγοράστηκε το 1965  ύστερα από προσάραξη στο Βαλπαραϊσο της Χιλής.Ο cpt Στεφάνου που το πήγε  στην Ιαπωνία γιά επισκευή,τοποθετήθηκε αρχιπλοίαρχος με καθήκοντα  επίβλεψης των παραγγελιών στα ναυπηγεία της χώρας.
Το πλοίο ανήκε στους Φαφαλιούς της εταιρείας κ  είναι ακόμα μιά απόδειξη  ότι ένα σινιάλο δεν λέει τίποτα.Κάτω από το ίδιο μπορεί να είναι  διαφορετικοί πλοιοκτήτες ενώ με άλλο σινιάλο μπορεί να είναι της ίδιας  εταιρείας.Πουλήθηκε το 1973.Ως ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα το  1985.

Αναζητούνται φωτό ως MARIEL.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ως *MUKOHARU MARU* από το shispotting
s2.jpg

Mitsubishi,Kobe 1952   7817 grt - 10429 dwt   145.1x18.3 m   1 ντήζελ  16.0 kts

Όμορφο γιαπωνέζικο τζενεραλάδικο με δυνατότητα κατεψυγμένου φορτίου,αγοράστηκε από την γνωστή Yamashita Shinnihon Line το 1970,πουλήθηκε το 1976 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πουσάν της Νότ. Κορέας το 1979.
Ζητούνται φωτό ως AETHALIA, βύθισμα, τύπος μηχανής κ ιπποδύναμη.

Ο μακαρίτης cpt Tριαντάφυλλος από την Καλαμωτή που ήταν στην παραλαβή, μου έλεγε χαρακτηριστικά ότι "εγώ κατέβασα τον Βούδα από την γέφυρα κ έβαλα τον Άγιο Νικόλα".
Στην πραγματικότητα δεν ήταν Βούδας αφού οι Ιάπωνες είναι σιντοϊστές.Κάτι σαν εικονοστάσι ήταν, ξεχνώ πως το λένε.Αν θυμάται κανείς να μας το πει.

Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν οι χριστιανοί άλλων δογμάτων ή  εθνικοτήτων αλλά βλέπουμε ότι κ άλλος ναυτικός λαός όπως οι Ιάπωνες βάζουν κάτι στη γέφυρα γιά να τους προστατεύει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ζητείται φωτογραφία.

Hitachi 1971   15666 grt - 25715 dwt   1 B&W 15.5 kts
Πουλήθηκε το 1982 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1996.

Πρώτα bulkers γιά την εταιρεία μαζί με το αδελφό που ακολουθεί κ απαρχή της συνεργασίας με τα ιαπωνικά ναυπηγεία κ ιδιαίτερα με τo κολοσσό της Hitachi.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

island sun.jpg

Hitachi 1971   15672 grt - 25744 dwt   1 B&W 15.5 kts
Πουλήθηκε το 1978 κ πήγε γιά διάλύση το 2000.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ATALANTI b.jpgATALANTI a.jpg CADMUS.jpg Ως CADMUS
Ως ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ από το shipspotting                                                    


Φορτηγό γενικού φορτίου
Παραδόθηκε από το Doxford,Sunderland (Αγγλία) 1972,σημαία Ελληνική.
11171 grt - 17070 dwt   164.4x21.4x9.7 m   1 μηχανή Sulzer  11200 hp, 17.5 kts.

To 1985 πουλήθηκε στην  * Palmyra Tsiris Lines,μετονομάστηκε CADMUS,σημαία Λιβάνου.
Το 1997 πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Τσιττακόνγκ (Μπάνγκλα Ντες).

Το τζενεραλάδικο της εταιρείας τον καιρό που έκανα με αυτούς.Οι ναυλώσεις το έφερναν κ σε λιμάνια χωρίς υποδομές αλλά εξωτικά μέρη όπως πχ το Ρεουνιόν (Ρενιό κατά τους Χιώτες ναυτικούς!) στον Ινδικό όπου το συναντήσαμε εν πλω κάποια φορά.

*O Ελληνολιβανέζος Τσίρης έβγαζε αρχαιοελληνικά ονόματα κ μεταξύ άλλων είχε αγοράσει αδελφά του πλοίου που είχαν διάφοροι πλοιοκτήτες όπως θα δούμε παρακάτω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Marigo R-01.jpg 
MAΡΙΓΩ Ρ.
.Iktinos-06.jpg
ΙΚΤΙΝΟΣ                     Αμφότερα από photoships

FAETHON.jpg
ΦΑΙΑΞ

PARNASSUS.jpg
PARNASSUS               

BENEFACTOR.jpg
BENEFECTOR              Όλα από shipspotting


Eπιβλητικά εγγλέζικα σκαριά παραγγελθέντα από Έλληνες στο Doxford.
Aδελφά ήταν ΙΑΣΩΝ,ΙΚΤΙΝΟΣ,ΙΩΝ του Λύρα. ΦΑΕΘΩΝ,ΦΟΙΝΙΞ,ΦΑΙΑΞ του Φαφαλιού.ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ του Λιβσνού. BENEFACTOR της Ηarrison Line,αρχικά παραγγέλθηκε από τον Λύρα.
Το κοντοξάδελφο ΜΑΡΙΓΩ Ρ. ήταν των Ρεθύμνη & Κουλουκουντή,μετέπειτα ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΛΟΥΚΗΣ του Φαφαλιού.
Στην Palmyra Tsiris πήγαν εκτός του ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ,ΚΑΠ.ΛΟΥΚΗΣ (PEGASUS),ΦΑΙΑΞ (PARNASSUS).
Xαρακτηριστικά είχαν μηχανές Sulzer αντί Doxford που λογικά κάποιος θα περίμενε.
Στα πληρώματα ήταν εσφαλμένα γνωστά σαν "SD15" αλλά η μόνη σχέση με τα SD14 ήταν ότι κατασκευάστηκαν στην ευρύτερη περοχή του Sunderland το ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα.
Ελληνόκτητα φορτηγά τύπου cargo liner συνήθως ναυλώνονταν σε ξένες εταιρείες τακτικών γραμμών μιάς κ οι δικές μας ήταν ελάχιστες.
Ό,τι  συμβαίνει σήμερα κ με τα κοντεϊνεράδικα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Island Mariner-01.jpgIsland Mariner-02.jpg πηγή photoships.com

Namura,Osaka 1974   16136 grt-26641 dwt   Sulzer  15.0 kts.
Πουλήθηκε το 1989 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1999

Bulker αδελφό  με το Ι.STAR που ακολουθεί κ το οποίο παραδόθηκε 2 χρόνια μετά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ISLAND STAR.jpgSTAR ss.jpg Ως STAR από το shipspotting

Namura,Osaka 1976   16389 grt-26671 dwt   Sulzer  15.0 kts

Πουλήθηκε το 1987 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 2010.
Το βαπόρι πέρασε κ από τον Γουρδομιχάλη ως ΚΑΒΟ ΣΙΔΕΡΟ.

----------


## andria salamis

> Marigo R-01.jpg 
> MAΡΙΓΩ Ρ.
> .Iktinos-06.jpg
> ΙΚΤΙΝΟΣ                     Αμφότερα από photoships
> 
> FAETHON.jpg
> ΦΑΙΑΞ
> 
> PARNASSUS.jpg
> ...


Ομορφα σκαρια,ξεκουράζεται το μάτι επάνω τους,θυμάμαι ενα αφιέρωμα του Εφοπλιστή σε τέτοιο πλοιo NINI imo 7356551,το ζωγράφισα και το έδωσα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ομορφα σκαρια,ξεκουράζεται το μάτι επάνω τους,θυμάμαι ενα αφιέρωμα του Εφοπλιστή σε τέτοιο πλοιo NINI imo 7356551,το ζωγράφισα και το έδωσα.


NINI ex CEDARBANK.jpgπηγή shipspotting

A φίλε μου λες αυτό εδώ.Είναι από το ίδιο ναυπηγείο, εξέλιξη (1976) των παραπάνω πλοίων με τα ίδια περίπου χαρακτηριστικά.Ο τύπος αναπτύχθηκε γιά την Βank Line από την οποία έπαιρνε η Good Faith Shipping του πατριώτη μου καπτα-Μιχάλη Φράγκου κ οποίος σε σχόλιό μου "αγοράζετε αγγλικά" μου απάντησε "ότι θέλεις παίρνουμε ολλανδικά,βελγικά...".Πήγα κάποτε γιά δουλειά κ χάζευα τις φωτογραφίες στον τοίχο.
Το συγκεκριμένο πέρασε κ από τους Φαφαλιό,Πατέρα.Δημοφιλής τύπος πλοίου τότε στους Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες γιά τον λόγο που εξηγώ παραπάνω κ οι οποίοι Έλληνες ως γνωστόν αγοράζουν τα πάντα.

----------


## andria salamis

> NINI ex CEDARBANK.jpgπηγή shipspotting
> 
> A φίλε μου λες αυτό εδώ.Είναι από το ίδιο ναυπηγείο, εξέλιξη (1976) των παραπάνω πλοίων με τα ίδια περίπου χαρακτηριστικά.Ο τύπος αναπτύχθηκε γιά την Βank Line από την οποία έπαιρνε η Good Faith Shipping του πατριώτη μου καπτα-Μιχάλη Φράγκου κ οποίος σε σχόλιό μου "αγοράζετε αγγλικά" μου απάντησε "ότι θέλεις παίρνουμε ολλανδικά,βελγικά...".Πήγα κάποτε γιά δουλειά κ χάζευα τις φωτογραφίες στον τοίχο.
> Το συγκεκριμένο πέρασε κ από τους Φαφαλιό,Πατέρα.Δημοφιλής τύπος πλοίου τότε στους Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες γιά τον λόγο που εξηγώ παραπάνω κ οι οποίοι Έλληνες ως γνωστόν αγοράζουν τα πάντα.


Ολα αυτα ηταν η αιτία, το 2010 που αποφάσισα να μάθω πήγαινα σε internet  να δω  και να ψάξω αγαπημένα μου καράβια,πάτησα τυχαία greece ship,και βρηκα την υγειά μου!!!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ARCHANGELOS a.jpgARCHANGELOS b.jpg πηγή shipspotting

Bulk carrier
Hitachi (Iαπωνία) 1976   35103 grt - 60250 dwt   Sulzer  14.7 kts
Πουλήθηκε το 1999 κ διαλύθηκε στο Μπάνγκλαντες ως TERA το 2005.

To panamax της εταιρείας στον καιρό μου,χτίστηκε βάσει standard σχεδίου του ναυπηγείου.
Σχεδόν πάντα υπάρχει ένας "Αρχάγγελος" στους Λιβανούς ,ανεξαρτήτως εταιρείας σε ανάμνηση του ομώνυμου ιστιοφόρου της οικογένειας τον 19ο αιώνα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ISLAND SKY a.jpgISLAND SKY.jpg ως ISLAND SKY
MELPOMENI.jpgLEOPARD B..jpg
Ως MELPOMENI          Ως LEOPARD Β.          πηγή shipspotting


Μukaishima (Hitachi) Iαπωνία 1976  bulk carrier
11961 grt - 19467 dwt   156.2x23.0x9.5 m   1  B&W 8300 HP - δοκιμές 17.42, υπηρεσιακή 15.0 kts
Σημαία Λιβερίας, το 1980 ύψωσε Ελληνική.
Το 1998 πουλήθηκε,μετονομάστηκε MELPOMENI σημαία Μάλτας.Το 2006 πουλήθηκε,μετονομάστηκε LEOPARD B. σημαία Παναμά.
Το 2013 πουλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στο Alang (Ινδία).

Τύπου Ηi-bulk 19 του ναυπηγείου με αρκετά κομμάτια παραγγελθέντα από Έλληνες , σε έκταση δεκαετίας περίπου κ αναπόφευκτα με παραλλαγές στο βασικό σχέδιο (μπίγες ή κρένια, διαφορές στο σκαρί ή το ακομοντέσιο).

Αγαπημένο βαπόρι σε μένα,έκανα μέσα το 1980-81 κ σε αυτό το διάστημα μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να κάνω το γύρο του κόσμου λόγω των ναύλων που μας τύχαιναν, με 3 φορές κροσάρισμα τον Πασίφικο.

37 χρόνια ζωής δεν είναι κ λίγα γιά bulker κάτι που οφείλεται εν πολλοίς σε αυτούς που το παράγγειλαν κ το έχτισαν.
Στιβαρή κατασκευή του Hitachi κ  άνετο ακομοντέσιο,ευρωπαϊκών προδιαγραφών θα έλεγα,καμιά σχέση με τα σπαρτιάτικα γιαπωνέζικα.
Χαρακτηριστικά θυμάμαι,είχε υπολογιστή φόρτωσης (πρώτη φορά έβλεπα) αλλά όσο ήμουνα ήταν σκεπασμένος με το κάλυμμα αφού κανείς δεν ήξερε να τον δουλέψει...
Όσο γιά την Β&W είχα ακούσει από τους ειδικούς ότι του Ηitachi ήταν καλύτερες από του Μitsui.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ISLAND GEM.jpg πηγή shipspotting

Bulker
Hitachi 1984   17065 grt-28005 dwt   Sulzer 14.8 kts
Πουλήθηκε το 2007. Υπάρχει ως LINDA STAR αιγυπτιακών συμφερόντων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ISLAND SKIPPER (2).jpg πηγή shipspotting

Αδελφό με το προηγούμενο, 28031 dwt.
Tελευταία νεότευκτα γιά την εταιρεία.
Το 2014 πουλήθηκε σε Έλληνες κ υπάρχει ως SKIPPERS-Y ,σημαία Σιέρρα Λεόνε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ATAΛΑΝΤΗ (3).jpgFAROS.jpg Ως κυπριακό FAROS (shipspotting)


Bulk carrier
Nαυπηγήθηκε ως BULK GARNET στο Μitsui (Iαπωνία) 1986.Αγοράστηκε το 1995,πουλήθηκε σε άλλους ΄Ελληνες το 1999,μετονομάστηκε FAROS.
24652 grt - 42609 dwt   B&W  7160 HP  13.5 kts.
Υπάρχει ως ΜΙΝΒΕΙ, σημαία Παναμά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KOKUSAI MARU.jpg 
Ως KOKUSAI MARU από το shipspotting

Βulk carrier
Harima (Iαπωνία) 1959  9013 grt - 13812 dwt   148.5x19.5 m  1 diesel 13.5 kts

Aγοράστηκε από την Japan Line το 1970,πουλήθηκε το 1980 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1982.
Με την απόκτηση του panamax ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ έγινε γνωστό στα πληρώματα σαν "Αρχαγγελάκι".

Ζητείται φωτό με τη φορεαιά της εταιρείας κ τύπος μηχανής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kallio-01 (1).jpg πηγή photoships
Ως κυπριακό ΚΑLLIO

Mitsui,Osaka 1969   9623 grt-15757 dwt   147x22 m   1 diesel 15.0 kts

Πρώην WAKASUGISAN MARU αποκτήθηκε το 1979,πουλήθηκε το 1989 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Αλάνγκ το 1997.
Το βαπόρι ανήκε στους Φαφαλιούς της εταιρείας.
Ζητείται φωτό ως ΜΑRESOL κ τύπος μηχανής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ISLAND MARINER 3a.jpgISLAND_MARINER (3).jpgISLAND_MARINER 3b.jpg


Nαυπήγηση Ντάλιαν,Κίνα 1998   19354 grt-29500 dwt   181.0x26.0x10.0 m   1  B&W 17.5 kts max

Aγοράστηκε σε πλειστηριασμό το 2013 , το διαχειρίζεται η διάδοχη εταιρεία Siomar Enterprises κ φαίνεται να είναι το μόνο τους πλοίο.
Αν κ οι βάσεις δεδομένων το γράφουν general cargo στην ουσία είναι multi purpose,ευέλικτος τύπος που μπορεί να δουλέψει με διάφορα φορτία.
Ταξίδια προς το παρόν Μεσόγειο-Μαύρη Θάλασσα.Αρχικά CLIPPER FAITH.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κ το ταξίδι που ξεκίνησαν πριν πάνω από 100 χρόνια οι 4 αδελφοί Λιβανού συνεχίζεται! Οι  απόγονοι των 2 εξ αυτών ελέγχουν μεγάλους κ σύγχρονους στόλους 
από tankers,bulkers,LNG κλπ
 Σε κάποια βαπόρια μάλιστα υπό Ελληνική σημαία έχουν γραμμένο στη πρύμη τους ως λιμένα νηολογίου ΧΙΟΣ κ τον οποίο περιφέρουν περήφανα στα πέρατα της οικουμένης :Pride:  :Pride:  :Pride: .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DIMITRIOS D.M..jpg shipspotting

Ιαπωνία 1953   ατμοστρόβιλος   21285 dwt
Ένα περίεργο γιά την εταιρεία πλοίο,εμφανίζεται μεταξύ 1969 κ 1971.Φαίνεται ότι  διαχειριζόταν αυτό το Δ/Ξ γιά λογαριασμό άλλων Ελλήνων.
Διαλύθηκε το 1976 στον Παναμά,μάλλον σπάνιος τόπος γιά διάλυση.

----------


## npapad

Μερικά ακόμα στοιχεία από τα παλιά Greek Shipping Directories.

MARIEL (IMO 5245992) : Νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2790, ΔΔΣ SYHW.

AETHALIA (IMO 5243451) : Νηολόγιο Monrovia 3483, ΔΔΣ 5LSG, μηχανή Oil 2SA 10 cyl 7200 BHP Sulzer, κατασκευασμένη από την Mitsubishi, ταχύτητα 16 κόμβοι.

MARESOL (IMO 6925719) : Νηολόγιο Πειραιά 7352, μηχανή Oil 2SA 7 cyl 8400 BHP B&W (κατασκευής Mitsui Zosen).

ARCHANGELOS MICHAIL (IMO 5191608) : Νηολόγιο Πειραιά, ΔΔΣ SZVX, μηχανή Oil 2SA 7 cyl 5000 BHP Sulzer (κατασκευής Harima Zosensho), ταχύτητα 13,5 κόμβοι.

----------


## giannisapeirwtan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_tqSXBUOzs φωτογραφια τ μαριελ υπαρχει στ 3,42 του βιντεο οπως κ απο αλλα παλια πλοια απο χιωτικες εταιριες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_tqSXBUOzs φωτογραφια τ μαριελ υπαρχει στ 3,42 του βιντεο οπως κ απο αλλα παλια πλοια απο χιωτικες εταιριες


Πατρίδα ευχαριστούμε πολύ, αν έχεις κ το Νο1 ή αλλο σχετικό,παρακαλώ ανέβασέ τα.
Στο 2,13 ως 2,22 είδα με συγκίνηση παλιούς φίλους κ γνωστά πρόσωπα.

----------


## giannisapeirwtan

> Πατρίδα ευχαριστούμε πολύ, αν έχεις κ το Νο1 ή αλλο σχετικό,παρακαλώ ανέβασέ τα.
> Στο 2,13 ως 2,22 είδα με συγκίνηση παλιούς φίλους κ γνωστά πρόσωπα.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSapQLmoT5o αλλο ενα με διηγησεις ναυτικων απο τη Χιο το νο1 ειναι ακιβως σε σχεση μ αυτο που ανεβασα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175173Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175174Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175175
> 
> 
> Nαυπήγηση Ντάλιαν,Κίνα 1998   19354 grt-29500 dwt   181.0x26.0x10.0 m   1  B&W 17.5 kts max
> 
> Aγοράστηκε σε πλειστηριασμό το 2013 , το διαχειρίζεται η διάδοχη εταιρεία Siomar Enterprises κ φαίνεται να είναι το μόνο τους πλοίο.
> Αν κ οι βάσεις δεδομένων το γράφουν general cargo στην ουσία είναι multi purpose,ευέλικτος τύπος που μπορεί να δουλέψει με διάφορα φορτία.
> Ταξίδια προς το παρόν Μεσόγειο-Μαύρη Θάλασσα.Αρχικά CLIPPER FAITH.


Ήδη το πλοίο ανήκει στη Layla Shipholding,Monrovia κ έχει μετονομαστεί PRINCESS LAYLA με σημαία Σιέρρα Λεόνε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175044Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175045 Ως κυπριακό FAROS (shipspotting)
> 
> 
> Bulk carrier
> Nαυπηγήθηκε ως BULK GARNET στο Μitsui (Iαπωνία) 1986.Αγοράστηκε το 1995,πουλήθηκε σε άλλους ΄Ελληνες το 1999,μετονομάστηκε FAROS.
> 24652 grt - 42609 dwt   B&W  7160 HP  13.5 kts.
> Υπάρχει ως ΜΙΝΒΕΙ, σημαία Παναμά.


Πωλήθηκε γιά διάλυση στο Μπάνγκλαντες τον Ιούλιο 2016.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ως *MUKOHARU MARU* από το shispotting
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 192516
> 
> Mitsubishi,Kobe 1952   7817 grt - 10429 dwt   145.1x18.3 m   1 ντήζελ  16.0 kts
> 
> Όμορφο γιαπωνέζικο τζενεραλάδικο με δυνατότητα κατεψυγμένου φορτίου,αγοράστηκε από την γνωστή Yamashita Shinnihon Line το 1970,πουλήθηκε το 1976 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πουσάν της Νότ. Κορέας το 1979.
> Ζητούνται φωτό ως AETHALIA, βύθισμα, τύπος μηχανής κ ιπποδύναμη.


Bύθισμα 8.5 m   1 Sulzer 7200 hp

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174332 πηγή shipspotting
> 
> Van Der Giessen 1958   10058 grt - 15655 dwt    1 Sulzer  16.0 kts
> 
> 3 αδελφά παραγγέλθηκαν στην Ολλανδία βάσει στάνταρντ σχεδίου της εποχής,τα υπόλοιπα ακολουθούν παρακάτω.Η Carras Hellas παράγγειλε άλλα 3-4 .
> 
> Πουλήθηκε το 1976 κ διαλύθηκε το  1982.


7800 hp   διαλύθηκε στο Πακιστάν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175013
> πηγή shipspotting
> 
> 10021 grt  Πουλήθηκε το 1976 κ διαλύθηκε το 1992.
> 
> Αυτά τα βαπόρια πριν από την διάδοση των bulkers δούλευαν είτε με χύμα φορτίο είτε με γενικό.
> 
> Βαρύτερη έκδοση αυτού του σχεδίου,τύπου cargo liner είχαν παραγγείλει οι Ρεθύμνης-Κουλουκουντής.


   Διαλύθηκε στην Κίνα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ζητείται φωτογραφία.
> 
> Hitachi 1971   15666 grt - 25715 dwt   1 B&W 15.5 kts
> Πουλήθηκε το 1982 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1996.
> 
> Πρώτα bulkers γιά την εταιρεία μαζί με το αδελφό που ακολουθεί κ απαρχή της συνεργασίας με τα ιαπωνικά ναυπηγεία κ ιδιαίτερα με τo κολοσσό της Hitachi.


Διάλυση Ινδία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174499
> 
> Hitachi 1971   15672 grt - 25744 dwt   1 B&W 15.5 kts
> Πουλήθηκε το 1978 κ πήγε γιά διάλύση το 2000.


Διάλυση Κίνα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174207 Από το photoships co.uk
> 
> ΗΠΑ 1943 - 7176 grt


1964 Βυθίστηκε στον Ειρηνικό ανοικτά της Baja California.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174210 από το photoships co.uk
> 
> ΗΠΑ 1943 - 7227 grt
> Ήταν στα πρώτα 100 liberties αφού αγοράσθηκαν κατόπιν κ άλλα.


Πωλήθηκε το 1962 κ διαλύθηκε στο Ταϊβάν το 1969.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174689Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174690 πηγή photoships.com
> 
> Namura,Osaka 1974   16136 grt-26641 dwt   Sulzer  15.0 kts.
> Πουλήθηκε το 1989 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1999
> 
> Bulker αδελφό  με το Ι.STAR που ακολουθεί κ το οποίο παραδόθηκε 2 χρόνια μετά.


Διάλυση Ινδία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174691Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174692 Ως STAR από το shipspotting
> 
> Namura,Osaka 1976   16389 grt-26671 dwt   Sulzer  15.0 kts
> 
> Πουλήθηκε το 1987 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 2010.
> Το βαπόρι πέρασε κ από τον Γουρδομιχάλη ως ΚΑΒΟ ΣΙΔΕΡΟ.


Διάλυση Κίνα ως CPT STAVROS.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174308 πηγή shipspotting
> 
> Βρετανία 1956
> 8370 grt-11850 dwt
> 
> Πρώτα νεότευκτα της εταιρείας μαζί με το αδελφό παρακάτω.


Διαγράφηκε το 1993 ως ΗΕ PING 17  (Kίνα).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174311 πηγή shipspotting
> 
> Bρετανία 1956
> 8390 grt - 11800 dwt
> 
> Zητούνται στοιχεία κ ειδικά τύπος μηχανής.
> Ως OCEANIA προσάραξε κ βυθίστηκε στις Καρολίνες νήσους το 1971


Ιπποδύναμη 5500 ΗP.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174208  από το photoships.co.uk
> 
> ΗΠΑ 1943, 7288 grt


1966 Mετονομάστηκε ΜΙSTRAL.
1968 Διαλύθηκε  Ταϊβάν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174209  από το photoships co.uk
> 
> HΠΑ 1944 - 7283 grt
> Aρχικά η εταιρεία είχε ένα μπλε L σε άσπρο κυκλικό φόντο στο σινιάλο.


1967 Mετονομάσθηκε ZEPHYR.
1968 Πωλήθηκε προς διάλυση Ιαπωνία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ζητείται φωτογραφία.
> 
> Hitachi 1971   15666 grt - 25715 dwt   1 B&W 15.5 kts
> Πουλήθηκε το 1982 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση το 1996.
> 
> Πρώτα bulkers γιά την εταιρεία μαζί με το αδελφό που ακολουθεί κ απαρχή της συνεργασίας με τα ιαπωνικά ναυπηγεία κ ιδιαίτερα με τo κολοσσό της Hitachi.


Island Archon 2.jpgIsland Archon 3.jpg
Αρχείο  Γεωργίου Φουστάνου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για το CNOSA (απότι καταλαβαίνω το ονομα CNOSA προήλθε από τα αρχικά της εταιρίας του Cia Nav.Oceanica SA) μερικα στοιχεία:
> 
> και φωτογραφια του - με ανάγκη βαψίματος...  - υπάρχει εδώ.
> 
> Kαι τα στοιχεία του καναδέζικου CNOSAGΑ:
> 
> Kαι φωτογραφία
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174245
> πηγή


CNOSAGA sn.jpgCNOSAGA_sn.jpgshipsnostalgia

2 ακόμα φωτό αυτού του καναδικού λίμπερτυ,όπως έλεγαν τα τύπου Park.Eίναι το 1964 κ η πρώτη στο Αvonmouth ( Αγγλία ).
Σε αυτό έκανε ο μακαρίτης θείος κ νονός μου Μιχάλης Κωστάλας ως Γ' μηχανικός στα πρώτα χρόνια του πλοίου με την εταιρεία.
Καλός μάστορας από αυτούς που έβγαλε το περίφημο συνεργείο του Μελέκου,οι παλιοί Χιώτες θα θυμούνται.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174499
> 
> Hitachi 1971   15672 grt - 25744 dwt   1 B&W 15.5 kts
> Πουλήθηκε το 1978 κ πήγε γιά διάλύση το 2000.


ISLAND SUN πφχ.jpg Παλαιές φωτογραφίες Χίου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174261  πηγή shipspotting
> 
> To πρώην CNOSA με τη φορεσιά της μητρικής εταιρείας,περιποιημένο εδώ.


AETHALIA ατ.jpg Kάποτε οι φωτό των πλοίων έβγαιναν κ σαν ευχετήριες κάρτες.'Αλλα χρόνια!
Βαπόρι με ιδιαίτερη σημασία γιά την οικογένειά μου αφού 2 θείοι μου έκαναν με αυτό.
Ευγενική προσφορά του κ. Αντώνη Τσατσαρώνη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ως *COMMERZ* από το shipspotting
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 192514
> 
> Stuelcken,Δυτ.Γερμανία 1955   4962 grt-7700 dwt.   Mηχανή 1 ΜΑΝ 3360 hp ντήζελ 12.5 kts
> 
> Aυτό το ασυνήθιστο γιά την Chios Maritime βαπόρι αγοράστηκε το 1965  ύστερα από προσάραξη στο Βαλπαραϊσο της Χιλής.Ο cpt Στεφάνου που το πήγε  στην Ιαπωνία γιά επισκευή,τοποθετήθηκε αρχιπλοίαρχος με καθήκοντα  επίβλεψης των παραγγελιών στα ναυπηγεία της χώρας.
> Το πλοίο ανήκε στους Φαφαλιούς της εταιρείας κ  είναι ακόμα μιά απόδειξη  ότι ένα σινιάλο δεν λέει τίποτα.Κάτω από το ίδιο μπορεί να είναι  διαφορετικοί πλοιοκτήτες ενώ με άλλο σινιάλο μπορεί να είναι της ίδιας  εταιρείας.Πουλήθηκε το 1973.Ως ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα το  1985.
> 
> Αναζητούνται φωτό ως MARIEL.


ΜΑRIEL a ατ.jpgMARIEL b ατ.jpg

Στη Νο1 είναι ο μαστρΑντώνης Λοϊζος εξαιρετικός κύριος κ καλός δάσκαλος.Ως Α'μηχανικός κάναμε μαζί στο ΙSLAND SKY . Έμαθα πολλά απ'αυτόν στα πρώτα μου βήματα στα βαπόρια.
Ας είναι καλά εκεί όπου βρίσκεται.
Οι φωτό ευγενική προσφορά του κ. Αντώνη Τσαταρώνη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174333 φωτό στον Παναμά (shipspotting)
> 
> 10132 grt  Πουλήθηκε το 1973 κ διαλύθηκε το 1976.


ΙSLAND MARINER ατ.jpg Αντώνης Τσατσαρώνης

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174311 πηγή shipspotting
> 
> Bρετανία 1956
> 8390 grt - 11800 dwt
> 
> Zητούνται στοιχεία κ ειδικά τύπος μηχανής.
> Ως OCEANIA προσάραξε κ βυθίστηκε στις Καρολίνες νήσους το 1971


ΜΙΧΑΗΛ Γ. ΛΙΒΑΝΟΣ ατ.jpgΑντώνης Τσατσαρώνης 

Παλιά έβγαζαν φωτογραφίες από τη ζωή στο βαπόρι όπως εδώ κ κάτω μοντάζ το ίδιο το βαπόρι.
Εδώ στη γέφυρα μερικοί από τους αξιωματικούς γεφύρας μεταξύ αυτών ο πλοίαρχος Τσατσαρώνης,ο κύριος με την γραβάτα,πατέρας του χορηγού της φωτογραφίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 174311 πηγή shipspotting
> 
> Bρετανία 1956
> 8390 grt - 11800 dwt
> 
> Zητούνται στοιχεία κ ειδικά τύπος μηχανής.
> Ως OCEANIA προσάραξε κ βυθίστηκε στις Καρολίνες νήσους το 1971


MIXAHΛ Γ. ΛΙΒΑΝΟΣ  ατ1.jpgAντώνης Τσατσαρώνης

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175013
> πηγή shipspotting
> 
> 10021 grt  Πουλήθηκε το 1976 κ διαλύθηκε το 1992.
> 
> Αυτά τα βαπόρια πριν από την διάδοση των bulkers δούλευαν είτε με χύμα φορτίο είτε με γενικό.
> 
> Βαρύτερη έκδοση αυτού του σχεδίου,τύπου cargo liner είχαν παραγγείλει οι Ρεθύμνης-Κουλουκουντής.


 Αντώνης Τσατσαρώνης

IS1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175079 
> Ως KOKUSAI MARU από το shipspotting
> 
> Βulk carrier
> Harima (Iαπωνία) 1959  9013 grt - 13812 dwt   148.5x19.5 m  1 diesel 13.5 kts
> 
> Aγοράστηκε από την Japan Line το 1970,πουλήθηκε το 1980 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 1982.
> Με την απόκτηση του panamax ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ έγινε γνωστό στα πληρώματα σαν "Αρχαγγελάκι".
> 
> Ζητείται φωτό με τη φορεαιά της εταιρείας κ τύπος μηχανής.


ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ.jpg
Επιτέλους βρέθηκε φωτό με τη φορεσιά της εταιρείας γιά αυτό το όμορφο γιαπωνέζικο βαπόρι,το "Αρχαγγελάκι" έστω κ με το υδατογράφημα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ATHENIAN ss.jpg shipspotting

Nαυπήγηση ΗΠΑ 1943
Αυτό το λίμπερτυ ανήκε στην Αταλάντη Μ. Λιβανού μεταξύ 1963-67 με σημαία Παναμά κ σινιάλο της Chios Maritime.
Eίναι μυστήριο γιατί δεν το θυμάται κανείς από τους παλιούς ναυτικούς της εταιρείας.
Διάλυση Κίνα 1969.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175016 πηγή shipspotting
> 
> Αδελφό με το προηγούμενο, 28031 dwt.
> Tελευταία νεότευκτα γιά την εταιρεία.
> Το 2014 πουλήθηκε σε Έλληνες κ υπάρχει ως SKIPPERS-Y ,σημαία Σιέρρα Λεόνε.


Toν Νοέμβριο 2020 πωλήθηκε προς διάλυση στο Πακιστάν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

m


> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175154 πηγή photoships
> Ως κυπριακό ΚΑLLIO
> 
> Mitsui,Osaka 1969   9623 grt-15757 dwt   147x22 m   1 diesel 15.0 kts
> 
> Πρώην WAKASUGISAN MARU αποκτήθηκε το 1979,πουλήθηκε το 1989 κ πήγε γιά διάλυση στο Αλάνγκ το 1997.
> Το βαπόρι ανήκε στους Φαφαλιούς της εταιρείας.
> Ζητείται φωτό ως ΜΑRESOL κ τύπος μηχανής.


KALLIO ( MARESOL ) ss.jpg shipspotting
Άλλη μία ως KALLIO,πλοιοκτησίας Τάττου,σόι με τους Γουλανδρήδες.

----------

